# Euro Tails possiblity



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

I want to throw this question up in the air, what do you guys think about 92-93 accord tail lights on a b12? The shape is basically the same, except the edges curve. And wiring shouldn't be a problem. So what do you think?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

1989Sentra said:


> I want to throw this question up in the air, what do you guys think about 92-93 accord tail lights on a b12? The shape is basically the same, except the edges curve. And wiring shouldn't be a problem. So what do you think?


Most people will say don't do it, but what's the point in modding a car if you think it looks like hell. Wiring will be easy, just the cutting and fitting will be the problem. I'd go for it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you can pull it off, then it'd be great.

For the record, those aren't Euro's...they are called Altezza lights


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

well whatever they are called, I'm going to the junkyard sometime to pull out a stock accord taillight, just to make sure of the fit. I figure if old school civic hatchbacks can have altezza's then why can't b12 sentras.


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

let us know how it goes!!


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

I got the taillights in. It seems I have to cut the middle of the sentra tail lights off, and the licsense plate lights have to go. but as far as major body stuff goes I need to bondo a gap that the euros leave on the rear quarter panals. Hopefully I will have it all in this weekend. O yeah and my euro cam too.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Be sure to get pics!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Exalta said:


> For the record, those aren't Euro's...they are called Altezza lights


Ding ding ding!


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

wow, ill be visiting my junkyard 2morrow to try this...!


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i thought they were just called wannabes??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wannabe what?

The technical term is "Altezza-style taillights."


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Altezza Lights = Euro Lights


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

dfalcon02 said:


> Altezza Lights = Euro Lights


WRONG!

Euro refers to something European or modeled after something European. Altezzas are not even remotely related to general European stying trends, with the exception of the guys over in Germany who build their cars to look like American ones. Euro is a misnomer when applied to these taillights. It should, rather, refer to the European market taillights for the given car, just like we say "JDM" for Japanese market parts. Other than the name APC applied to these tails, which is false advertising (and in German car circles, has caused some major trouble), there's nothing at all Euro about Altezza taillights.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

THE Altezza (as in Toyota) is sold in Europe, so I'm assuming that's why they are called Euros. I guess its sold in Japan too, right? If so, then yes, the name euro is misleading. If its not sold in Japan, and only Europe, then yes they ARE euros, even if its a Japanese car. If they arent euros, then they aren't altezzas either. They don't even look like the real thing. They should just call them chrome lights or something. But people call clear corners euro style too, when they are really JDM.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dfalcon02 said:


> THE Altezza (as in Toyota) is sold in Europe, so I'm assuming that's why they are called Euros. I guess its sold in Japan too, right? If so, then yes, the name euro is misleading. If its not sold in Japan, and only Europe, then yes they ARE euros, even if its a Japanese car. If they arent euros, then they aren't altezzas either. They don't even look like the real thing. They should just call them chrome lights or something. But people call clear corners euro style too, when they are really JDM.


I call "altezzas"

European styled tail lights

kinda like hte altima.. it was marketed with "European styled taillights"


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

yep, thats it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

dfalcon02 said:


> THE Altezza (as in Toyota) is sold in Europe, so I'm assuming that's why they are called Euros. I guess its sold in Japan too, right? If so, then yes, the name euro is misleading. If its not sold in Japan, and only Europe, then yes they ARE euros, even if its a Japanese car. If they arent euros, then they aren't altezzas either. They don't even look like the real thing. They should just call them chrome lights or something. But people call clear corners euro style too, when they are really JDM.


The Toyota Altezza is sold in Japan as well. They're called Altezza-style taillights, because they're based off the styling of the Altezza taillights. The word "Euro" is just thrown in because APC thought it would be cool and sell more product, even though it's false advertising.

BTW - Clear corners are equally used in the European market as they are in the Japanese market, so calling them Euro is fairly accurate, although they should just be called clear corners. JDM corners generally refers to the Vision-style all-amber corners, as seen on many EG hatches.


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

Ehm... i am from europe....do you have any pics of the difference?all pics of "american" sentras/sunnys looked like the european one...!

And i want to see pics of that Honda-Backlight-Stuff!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Where at in Germany are you?

Anyway, there's no such thing as "euro" tails for the Sentra, as you mentioned.

However, in BMW circles, the term "Euro tails" when referring to Altezzas, has been very misleading. Many BMW owners wish to switch to the European market red-and-clear taillights, instead of the American market ones with amber turn signals. This has caused some confusion, especially when someone gets a set of Altezzas for their M3.

This is why I fight against the term Euro tails when referring to 'Tezzas. It's inaccurate, misleading, and borderline misrepresentation of product.


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

samo said:


> Where at in Germany are you?
> 
> Anyway, there's no such thing as "euro" tails for the Sentra, as you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Ah,ok...as a matter of fact red turn signals are forbidden here  You can only get a special license for it,if you own an american car for which you can´t get amber/orange turn signals....but if you´re lucky noone asks for it.My Sentra has yellow parking lights which is also not allowed here (the have to be white - so you only have white lights in the front except the turn signals)...

I live in west-germany near the border to the netherlands...if you look on a map and find cities like dortmund,bochum or essen you nearly got me


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I know where Bochum is! I have some friends who live there. Went there a couple of years ago. Germany is awesome - you're lucky to get to live there.


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

samo said:


> I know where Bochum is! I have some friends who live there. Went there a couple of years ago. Germany is awesome - you're lucky to get to live there.


Hmm...yeah Germany is ok, but the USA are cool too.....you have some advantages!(cheap fuel,you are allowed to use more custom parts and things like that)...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, but Germany doesn't have a despotic government bent on ruling the world. Plus, your country is incredibly proactive about environmental and social issues and continues to be on the cutting edge of technology. While America may seem to be the land of milk and honey to outsiders, the rampant poverty, uncaring and inefficient government, and incredible value placed on material goods (and all means necessary to get them), make America - at least my corner of it - a difficult place to live.

To paraphrase the film version of _Les Miserables_, "The greatest crime [in America] is being poor."


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you guys want a real mind-bender take this:

US graineries have been producing biodiesel for years. Most tractors and some untility vehicles (cranes, bulldozers, buses) use it. It runs in normal diesel engines with NO modifications. 
All it is is the oils extracted from the grains mixed with a few chemicals.
Its non-toxic and produces less emissions than regular gas. It has NO sulfer whatsoever so won't eat a normal catalytic converter.
It has almost as much power in it as regular diesel.
You can even buy it now at certain pumps around the country, but mainly in farming states.
I want a VW Jetta wagon diesel just so I can use it.
It does cost about $2.50 a gallon but with economies of scale that would drop.

Anyway, what's the point? To keep agricultural product prices manageable (and not dirt cheap where half the countries farmers woudl go out of business) we subsidize farms and pay farms NOT to grow grain so the market does not become too saturated. (supply and demand). 
At the same time we are at the peril of what the middle east is doing which reaks havoc on oil prices (even though we don't get our oil from the middle east [south america] they control the price structure).

So here's the logic, if everyone embraced diesels' we could totally cutoff the oil countries from our money and dependence, also we could give more americans jobs and boost our own economy, PLUS its environmentally friendly cars not petroleum based so you can GROW FUEL in your backyard.
You can make this stuff in your kitchen.

You think there are powerful oil lobbyists in congress?

Thats the key. Its all politics. Its not right and wring, and not expansionists, and not controlling the world, its just politics.

Personally I can't wait to get a diesel. It makes 177lbs of tourque out of the factory at low RPM. Imagine what mods can do.

Seth


----------



## Chaoz (Nov 18, 2003)

samo said:


> Yeah, but Germany doesn't have a despotic government bent on ruling the world. Plus, your country is incredibly proactive about environmental and social issues and continues to be on the cutting edge of technology. While America may seem to be the land of milk and honey to outsiders, the rampant poverty, uncaring and inefficient government, and incredible value placed on material goods (and all means necessary to get them), make America - at least my corner of it - a difficult place to live.
> 
> To paraphrase the film version of _Les Miserables_, "The greatest crime [in America] is being poor."


Ah yeah ok...i didn´t mention that.....America is a "little" bit too offensive towards other countries...well the Germans have been like this too...but a long time ago...maybe Mr.Bush will learn this lesson too....hopefully without the loss of thousand innocent people


----------

